# Прошу совета для определения тактики лечения грыжи



## nick_sunflower (12 Июл 2017)

Добрый день, уважаемые участники форума! Прошу врачей форума помочь определиться с тактикой дальнейшего лечения.

Мне 36 лет, с грыжей L5S1 живу уже 9 лет. Тут даже где-то есть старая тема, но с тех пор был редизайн форума, и я ее потерял из виду. В целом 9 лет прошли более-менее нормально, жил почти полноценной жизнью - женился, родился ребенок, мог работать, путешествовал, занимался в зале и бассейне. Конечно, периодически болело, но не очень сильно. Раз в 1-2 года при обострениях болевого синдрома делал иголочки, ел таблеточки, делал физио-, мануальную терапию, в течение недели-двух обычно удавалось справиться. Последние обострения боли в спине - март 2017, до этого октябрь 2014. В мае этого года спустя пару недель после падения на правую ягодицу произошло ухудшение, а именно появились непостоянные ощущения в левой ноге, начиная с ягодицы по задней поверхности бедра, внешней боковой поверхности голени и до мизинца. Сделал МРТ, ссылка чуть ниже по теме. Грыжа уменьшилась с 8 мм до 5 мм, но образовалась протрузия L4L5 (что, наверное, естественно, т. К. Нагрузка на этот диск возросла с потерей функциональности нижележащего). Боль в ноге только в стоячем и сидячем положении, лежа ничего не болит. Спина в данный момент не болит, мышцы не напряжены. Нагрузка увеличивает неприятные ощущения. Пока лечусь миорелаксантами + НПВС + иголки, есть существенное улучшение. Неврологический статус – ограничения подвижности нет, симптом Ласега отрицательный, коленные рефлексы сохранены, ахилловые рефлексы усилены, незначительное снижение силы мышц левой стопы. В описании МРТ этого нет, но врач на снимке видит ретролистез L5 2 мм, но про это говорили еще 9 лет назад (отрицательного прогресса листеза нет).

Ссылка на снимки (диск) 

Вопросы к врачам.

1) Что по вашему мнению вызывает в настоящий момент болевые ощущения? Почему грыжа уменьшилась, а боли в ноге, наоборот, появились? (Как я понял, задействован именно корешок S1). Разросся или воспалился фасеточный сустав? Сместился из-за падения позвонок? Снизилась высота диска? Синдром грушевидной мышцы? Мне непонятно, почему настолько старая грыжа стала давать новую симптоматику.

2) Есть ли нестабильность позвонка L5?

3) Как предотвратить дальнейшее развитие грыжи на вышележащем сегменте? И реально ли это вообще?

4) Как дальше лечиться, при условии, что я хочу сохранить активный образ жизни?


----------



## La murr (12 Июл 2017)

@nick_sunflower, здравствуйте!
Снимки следует разместить непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите *здесь*
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Июл 2017)

Вопросы к врачам:

1) Что по вашему мнению вызывает в настоящий момент болевые ощущения? Почему грыжа уменьшилась, а боли в ноге, наоборот, появились? (Как я понял, задействован именно корешок S1). Разросся или воспалился фасеточный сустав? Сместился из-за падения позвонок? Снизилась высота диска? Синдром грушевидной мышцы? Мне непонятно, почему настолько старая грыжа стала давать новую симптоматику.
Спондилоартроз, грушевидка и да и остатки грыжи вполне могут быть!
Сместился или нет.
Надо сравнивать. Имеющаяся ссылка не открылась!

2) Есть ли нестабильность позвонка L5?
Снимок в спине при сгибании и разгибании сделайте, увидим.

3) Как предотвратить дальнейшее развитие грыжи на вышележащем сегменте? И реально ли это вообще?
Реально. Правильное поведение и профилактическое лечение.

4) Как дальше лечиться, при условии, что я хочу сохранить активный образ жизни?
Активный, это что и как?


----------



## nick_sunflower (13 Июл 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо за ответ. Снимки у меня только на диске. Попробовал сделать экспорт - вот что получилось. К сожалению, из программы выгружается в маленьком размере. Попробую перезалить на Гугл диск.

Активный - это ходить в тренажерный зал, путешествовать, заниматься с ребенком, беря его на руки (правильно).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Июл 2017)

Так пролечитесь и _делайте все перечисленное правильно!_
Тему про Задачи и методы лечения боли в спине, нашли?


----------



## nick_sunflower (13 Июл 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так пролечитесь


Вопрос, каким способом пролечиться. Тему пока не нашел.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Июл 2017)

А давайте вместе и определимся.
Что беспокоит больше всего? Какая задача главная?


----------



## nick_sunflower (13 Июл 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Что беспокоит больше всего? Какая задача главная?


В данный момент есть небольшие ощущения в мизинце левой ноги (как будто сводит). Больше всего беспокоит низкая толерантность к физической нагрузке. Грубо говоря, стоит поприседать (без веса), порастягиваться (сидя), и появляются боли в ягодице и ноге. Также боль может появиться после длительной поездки на машине. На велосипеде тоже не могу ездить - начинает болеть левая ягодица. Отдохнешь, приляжешь - все проходит до следующего раза. Даже с плаванием в последнее время напряженка. После плавания тоже может заболеть, хотя раньше такого не было. 

Главная задача - убрать боль и добиться переносимости правильной физической нагрузки (чтобы после нее не болело). Работа сидячая...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Июл 2017)

Это цель лечения.
То есть при нагрузке есть боль.
Давайте искать причину.
Варианты: грыжа, спондилоартроз, мфс, нестабильность, тазобедренный сустав.
Ггрыжа есть, спондилоартроз есть.
Надо разбираться с остальным.
Правда задачи лечения останется одинаковой во всех случаях. Переделать ваш стереотип на новый, с минимальной нагрузкой на поражённые место. При этом модно натренироваться и до олимпиады (как и есть почти у все спортсменов), но в любом случае не за счёт поражённого места.
Но для правильности понимания ситуации и перспектив надо делать рентгеновские снимки в сгибании и разгибании. Смотреть на наличие нестабильности. Ее сомнительные признаки есть и надо разбираться.


----------



## nick_sunflower (13 Июл 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, Точно не тазобедренный, т. К. Делал рентген - там без патологий. То есть сейчас нужно сделать рентген сбоку стоя, в наклоне, и прогибе назад? Правильно я понял. Наклон до пола?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Июл 2017)

Правильно и лучше снимок стоя, а не лёжа на боку.
ТВС. Там кроме костей, которые видны на рентгене есть мышцы, связки, сумка сустава (трохантерит, синонит, энтезопатии, мфс). Кое-что можно посмотреть на УЗИ, но. Ногте только врач на осмотре или попробуем пробами самостоятельно.


----------



## nick_sunflower (13 Июл 2017)

Спасибо, понял. Пошел делать рентген.


----------



## nick_sunflower (18 Июл 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый день! Сделал функциональный рентген. Снимки в последовательности - прямо, разгибание, сгибание. Описания пока нет, но похоже, все не очень хорошо.

Что делать посоветуете?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июл 2017)

Как раз наоборот, все достаточно стабильно.
То есть ТВС, с Ваших слов отметаем как причину боли, нестабильность и листах не тот чтобы болеть, грыжа - она с болью и со слабостью в ноге, остаётся МФС и спондилоартроз.
Несколько не ясна причина слабости в стопе при усиленных рефлексах.
И тут уточняющий вопрос.
А коленный рефлекс на слабой ноге снижен?
Слабость, походите на пятках и носках, падает? Может это не от слабости, а от боли?


----------



## nick_sunflower (18 Июл 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, рефлекс не снижен, на пятках и носках могу ходить сколько угодно, ничего не падает. Но во время хождения боль немного усиливается


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июл 2017)

То есть все указывает на МФС и спондилоартроз!
МФС скорее в ягодичной области. Там ягодичные и грушевидная мышца. Почитайте про их синдромы.


----------



## nick_sunflower (18 Июл 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, Читал, но вроде пишут, что боль при этих синдромах редко ниже колена опускается. В любом случае, с чего бы вы порекомендовали начать лечение?

И гимнастика не повредит сейчас? Или сначала разобраться с болью нужно?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июл 2017)

Мы же договорились, что Вы сами себе определите лечение:
Задачи лечения останется прежней:
1. Устранить боль, раз она есть.
Правда так как определиться на 100% где причина мы не можем, давайте обсудим обе наиболее вероятные причины - МФС и спондилоартоз.
От боли в стандарт лечения входит нпвп и миорелаксант. Очень хороша физиотерапия, ее кстати лучше делать на два места на поясницу - спондилоартроз и на ягодицу (бедро, голень, тут конечно надо либо смотреть, либо пробовать варианты). Совсем хорошо блокада со стероидом, причём идём МФС и для спондилоартроза, я бы с неё и начал. И конечно ЛФК на МФС, тут мы говорим о ЛФК как методике на устранение боли, если МФС основной.
Подумайте, что можете сами, если не придумаете, подскажу.

2. Переделать Ваш стереотип на новый, с минимальной нагрузкой на поражённые место.
Тут все проще:
- корсет правильного размера, на правильное место и в правильное время
- правильное поведение при каждом движении, есть такая тема на форуме, нашли?
- правильная ЛФК, но ЛФК на правильный стереотип, тут гимнастика не как методика устранения боли, а как профилактика обострений (несколько условно, чтобы врачи не ругались за упрощение).


----------



## nick_sunflower (18 Июл 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, В целом, все понятно. Буду пробовать. Блокаду в канал или паравертебрально? Просто у нас в городе с этим проблемы... Нужно искать врача.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Июл 2017)

Фасеточную, в позвоночник.
А что ещё будете пробовать?
А все остальное знаете как делать?

Раз 100, тут на форуме, пытался с пациентом разобрать их ситуацию на понимание и действия, и не разу не закончил!


----------



## nick_sunflower (19 Июл 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, Еще буду пробовать физио (лазер, ток). Остальное делать как знаю, уже 9 лет с этим живу.
Кстати, сегодня забрал заключение рентгенолога. Пишет нестабильность L5S1. Стоит ли об этом переживать? Как вы считаете, она у меня была изначально, или проявилась недавно после падения?

P.S. У вас в центре можно сделать фасеточную блокаду? Она делается под рентген-контролем или вручную?


----------



## nick_sunflower (19 Июл 2017)

И сколько блокад нужно сделать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Июл 2017)

nick_sunflower написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, Еще буду пробовать физио (лазер, ток). Остальное делать как знаю, уже 9 лет с этим живу.
> Кстати, сегодня забрал заключение рентгенолога. Пишет нестабильность L5S1. Стоит ли об этом переживать? Как вы считаете, она у меня была изначально, или проявилась недавно после падения?
> 
> P.S. У вас в центре можно сделать фасеточную блокаду? Она делается под рентген-контролем или вручную?


Заключение рентгенолога покажите.
Физиотерапия хорошо. Этак знаю не надо, надо правильно.


----------



## nick_sunflower (19 Июл 2017)

Вот заключение. 

Правильно это:
- правильно поднимать предметы (приседая, а не в наклоне)
- правильно делать физ. Работу (с корсетом)
- правильно ездить на машине (корсет в длительные поездки, но не более 4 часов)
- гимнастика (в остром, подостром периодах и ремиссии)
- правильно организовать рабочее место и рабочий процесс (стул, отдых)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Июл 2017)

Чой-то доктор описался. И нестабильность и гипермобильность в одном месте. Имхо нестабильности нет! На Фомуме есть рентгенолог, который может быть более точным!


----------



## nick_sunflower (19 Июл 2017)

Ну я так понял, тактика лечения не зависит от того, есть она или нет. 
Ответьте, пожалуйста, на вопросы по блокадам. Плюс попрошу рентгенолога высказать свое мнение.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Июл 2017)

По гимнастике для стреотипа движений понятно- острый - хронической, потом восстановительный, потом тренировочный
По поведению хорошо, только при сидении подушка важнее корсета.
А вот по гимнастике для грушевидной мышцы - письмо на sfp05@mail.ru.
Что еще можете сами:
- лекарства- таблетки, мази, компрессы, уколы даже
- апликатор, как самая простая рефлексотерапия

А на блокаду, капельницу, физиотерапию и мануальную терапию к врачу!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Июл 2017)

nick_sunflower написал(а):


> И сколько блокад нужно сделать?


Кому как. От одной до 10, смотря с чем.


----------



## nick_sunflower (19 Июл 2017)

Эх, рентгенолог форума в отпуске... @Доктор Ступин, Спасибо большое! Если не возражаете, буду тут отписываться по ходу лечения. Может хоть одна тема доведется до конца...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Июл 2017)

Принято!
Блин, я ведь тоже в отпуске!
Форумзависимость!


----------



## nick_sunflower (19 Июл 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, Доктор, прошу прощения, еще один вопрос. Нужно что-то сейчас делать с вышележащей протрузией L4L5? Я читал, что есть некая коагуляция трещины диска. Есть в этом необходимость или ерунда? Не хочется большую проблему получить еще и в этом сегменте.


----------



## горошек (20 Июл 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Форумзависимость!


Ну, ваша форумозависимость на радость всех форумчан.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Июл 2017)

nick_sunflower написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, Доктор, прошу прощения, еще один вопрос. Нужно что-то сейчас делать с вышележащей протрузией L4L5? Я читал, что есть некая коагуляция трещины диска. Есть в этом необходимость или ерунда? Не хочется большую проблему получить еще и в этом сегменте.


Так это операция профилактическая, считай как косметическая, то есть решать Вам.
В стандарте пациентам не рекомендую.


----------



## nick_sunflower (21 Июл 2017)

Записался в клинику боли. Также буду делать на следующей неделе физио.
Также проконсультировался дистанционно с нейрохирургом (пока только с одним). Результат - 
Данных за нестабильность по рентгену не видит, по МРТ - также нет, т. К. По его словам были бы определенные изменения. Предлагает 2-3 месяца пролечиться консервативно, а потом еще раз посмотреть ситуацию. Хорошо бы еще рентгенолог форума отписался, так как меня больше всего беспокоит именно возможная нестабильность.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Июл 2017)

А блокада?


----------



## nick_sunflower (22 Июл 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А блокада?


Сделают тоже на следующей неделе


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (27 Июл 2017)

@nick_sunflower, здравствуйте! Что вам за блокады делали и куда? Помогло?


----------



## nick_sunflower (27 Июл 2017)

@Игорь_ЕД, вчера сделали трансфораминальную блокаду со стероидом. Врач сказал, что результат можно будет оценить через несколько дней.

@Доктор Ступин, Доктор, здравствуйте! Сделали блокаду, записали на физио. О результатах расскажу.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Июл 2017)

Ждем.
А почему результат через несколько дней?


----------



## nick_sunflower (28 Июл 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, Как сказал врач, выполнявший процедуру, стероид максимального действия достигает через несколько дней.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Июл 2017)

Понял. Дипроспан.


----------



## nick_sunflower (3 Авг 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, Добрый день! Помимо блокады сделал уже 3 комплексных сеанса физио (3 дня по 3 разных процедуры). Немного стало легче, но пока не кардинально. Вчера вечером ходил пешком, прошел 10 км. Ноги не устали.

Неврологический статус (описывал невролог перед блокадой):
Симптомы натяжения отрицательные. Болезненности при пальпации паравертебральных точек нет. Болезненность при пальпации грушевидной мышцы слева. Пробы на грушевидную мышцу отрицательные. Парезов нет. Тонус мышц не изменен. Мышечная сила достаточная. Сухожильные, периостальные и поверхностные рефлексы умеренной живости, симметричные. Патологические рефлексы не вызываются. Легкая гипералгезия по латеральной поверхности левой голени. Диагноз: дорсопатия п-к отдела позвоночника. Грыжи дисков L4L5 и L5S1 с ирритацией корешка S1 слева.

Невролог считает, что боли корешковые, но грыжа не пережимает корешок, а только раздражает. Непонятно только почему раньше не раздражала, если по МРТ увеличения нет, даже есть уменьшение.
Хочется, конечно, разобраться, от чего на самом деле болит.

Что дальше делать порекомендуете? Спина не болит вообще, мышцы спины не напряжены. Есть болезненный участок в районе ягодицы чуть ниже подвздошной кости. Также пока не прошел мизинец левой ноги, но стал болеть меньше.

@Доктор Ступин, и еще вдогонку вопрос. Есть ли смысл делать ЭНМГ для того, чтобы подтвердить/опровергнуть диагноз?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Авг 2017)

Конечно сделайте. На ЭНМГ и ирритацию видно.


----------



## nick_sunflower (3 Авг 2017)

Спасибо, сделаю. О результатах сообщу.


----------



## nick_sunflower (18 Авг 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, Добрый день! Я закончил физиотерапию. По ощущениям, стало немного полегче, но отпустило не полностью. Боли еще остаются, но обезболивающие уже 2 недели не пью (Уровень боли от 1 до 4 по 10-балльной шкале). Из медикаментов принимаю только мидокалм, т. К. После него становится еще легче. ЭНМГ пока не сделал, у нас с этим исследованием проблемы. Из позитивного, слабости в ноге вроде бы нет. Вопросы:
1) Что делать дальше? 
2) Можно ли подключать мануальную терапию и бассейн, учитывая текущее состояние? Не навредит?
3) Как долго можно принимать без вреда здоровью мидокалм?
4) Как расценивать текущее обострение? Как новую грыжу, с соответствующими сроками восстановления и принципами поведения (острый, подострый, ремиссия)? Уже обострение длится 3 месяца...
5) Также хочется понять причину того, что со мной происходит. Пока понимание такое. Я падением или занятием йогой сразу после падения расшевелил защитный блок на месте поражения. Появилась гипермобильность, которая при определенных положениях раздражает корешок. Плюсом сюда ретролистез.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Авг 2017)

Вопросы:
1) Что делать дальше?
Жить и бороться.
2) Можно ли подключать мануальную терапию и бассейн, учитывая текущее состояние? Не навредит?
Надо. Не должно.
3) Как долго можно принимать без вреда здоровью мидокалм?
Если надо можно и вечно, стандарт месяц
4) Как расценивать текущее обострение? Как новую грыжу, с соответствующими сроками восстановления и принципами поведения (острый, подострый, ремиссия)? Уже обострение длится 3 месяца...
Сделать МРТ и посмотреть, либо врач определит по рефлексам новая грыжи или вылезла старая дальше.
5) Также хочется понять причину того, что со мной происходит. Пока понимание такое. Я падением или занятием йогой сразу после падения расшевелил защитный блок на месте поражения. Появилась гипермобильность, которая при определенных положениях раздражает корешок. Плюсом сюда ретролистез.
Скорее всего, да


----------



## nick_sunflower (18 Авг 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, Спасибо!



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вопросы:
> Сделать МРТ и посмотреть, либо врач определит по рефлексам новая грыжи или вылезла старая дальше.


Ну я же делал. На первой странице темы как раз свежие снимки от 23 июня. Новая есть L4L5, но маленькая и строго центральная. Невролог сказал, что симптоматика от L5S1, которая по снимку не увеличилась, а наоборот, уменьшилась. Поэтому у меня непонятки изначально и возникли. В т. Ч. Подозрение на нестабильность, которые некоторые врачи видят, а некоторые нет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Авг 2017)

nick_sunflower написал(а):


> Ну я же делал. На первой странице темы как раз свежие снимки от 23 июня. Новая есть L4L5, но маленькая и строго центральная. Невролог сказал, что симптоматика от L5S1, которая по снимку не увеличилась, а наоборот, уменьшилась. Поэтому у меня непонятки изначально и возникли. В т. Ч. Подозрение на нестабильность, которые некоторые врачи видят, а некоторые нет.


Там же на первой странице и ответ (имхо)
... То есть все указывает на МФС и спондилоартроз!
МФС скорее в ягодичной области...
Что же Вы все время про грыжу и нестабильность.
Перечисленное мною, есть точно, а перечисленное Вами - подозрение.
Блокаду сделали, было лучше?


----------



## nick_sunflower (22 Авг 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, 
Спондилоартроз сам по себе может давать боли в ноге?
МФС в ягодице точно есть, я его чувствую. Этот вопрос проработаем с мануальным терапевтом.
После блокады не сказать, чтобы почувствовал сильное облегчение. Стоит ли дальше продолжать их делать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Авг 2017)

А куда делали?


----------



## nick_sunflower (22 Авг 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, трансфораменальная, в область фораменального отверстия


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Авг 2017)

Теперь фасетку, потом грушевидную.


----------



## nick_sunflower (22 Авг 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Теперь фасетку, потом грушевидную.


Понял, спасибо! Напишу о результатах.


----------



## doclega (22 Авг 2017)

1) Нет нестабильности.
2) По МРТ грыжи 4-5 5-С1. Навскидку. Ничего криминального.


----------



## nick_sunflower (22 Авг 2017)

@doclega, спасибо, доктор!


----------



## nick_sunflower (12 Сен 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте! Блокаду фасетки и грушевидной пока не делал, так как самочувствие сносное. Начал ходить в бассейн. Но появилась новая проблема. Дискомфорт в *обеих *ступнях, типа жжения, ломоты или распирания. Ощущения не очень сильные, но вызывают беспокойство, так как раньше такого не было. Проявляется в большей мере, начиная где-то с обеда. Становится легче, когда снимаешь обувь и носки. Что это может быть? Связано с остеохондрозом или другую проблему искать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Сен 2017)

Скорее похоже на нейропатию.


----------



## nick_sunflower (13 Сен 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Скорее похоже на нейропатию.


Час от часу не легче) Почитал - ничего хорошего. Какие причины этого дела могут быть и к кому бежать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Сен 2017)

На энмг и к неврологу.


----------



## nick_sunflower (13 Сен 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо, буду разбираться.


----------



## nick_sunflower (14 Сен 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, Можно еще теоретический вопрос по механике позвоночника?
Например я стою прямо и начинаю с прямой спиной чуть-чуть (градусов 5-10) наклоняться вперед. Какие структуры задействованы при данном движении? Почему спрашиваю. При таком движении отмечается небольшое усиление боли и ее прекращение, когда наклон усиливается (10 градусов и более). Движение в каких структурах (суставах) происходит при наклоне с прямой спиной?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Сен 2017)

Если с прямой, то мышцы, связки и тазобедренные суставы. Это надо посмотреть, чаще всего прямота относительная и есть участие L5-Sl


----------



## nick_sunflower (14 Сен 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, Участиe L5S1 и диском и фасеточными суставами?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Сен 2017)

Чаще всего да. В стандарте на нем нагрузка.


----------



## nick_sunflower (18 Сен 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, Добрый день. Также заметил, что стопы стали потеть, чего не было раньше.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Сен 2017)

Вегетативные реакции, но может и просто стали тёплые носки чаще носить.


----------



## nick_sunflower (18 Сен 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вегетативные реакции.


Имеется в виду, при нейропатии? Или как самостоятельное явление. Я просто к врачу пока не попал - болею ОРВИ.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Сен 2017)

Как проявление нейропатии!


----------



## nick_sunflower (18 Сен 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, Понятно. Как вы считаете, необходимо ли делать какие-то анализы для исключения других заболеваний? Или подождать назначения врача?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Сен 2017)

Из-за потливости ног?


----------



## nick_sunflower (18 Сен 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, из-за ощущений в стопах


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Сен 2017)

Показаться неврологу. Проверить рефлексы, силу и чувствительность. При норме - забыть. Если забыть не получиться придётся лечить синдром "беспокойных ног". При не норме - энмг. На энмг все будет по мелочам. Тогда так же лечим синдром беспокойных ног, но с контролем.


----------



## nick_sunflower (15 Ноя 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, Добрый день! Извините за долгое молчание. Заболел бронхитом, долго лечился... Пора возвращаться к баранам, то есть к спине. Сейчас мне стало лучше. Беспокойные ноги прошли сами собой. Возможно, это была побочка блокады. Может такое быть? Ощущения в ноге теперь не постоянные, а только после нагрузки (стреляет несильно в мизинец). Продолжаю плавать 2 раза в неделю по 45 минут. Экспериментально установил, что лучше плавать кролем. После брасса может заболеть нога. Что делать дальше, чтобы закрепить результат? Можно ли делать гиперэкстензию?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Ноя 2017)

Можно. Правильно.


----------



## Анастасия ммм (15 Мар 2020)

@nick_sunflower, вылечили свою проблему? Как сейчас со стопами?


----------



## nick_sunflower (16 Мар 2020)

@Анастасия ммм, да, вылечил. Хожу в бассейн. Иногда, когда, нервничаю, побаливает, но проходит. Таблеток сейчас не употребляю.


----------

